# Stauffer/geneve- Keywind Pocket Watch



## Mikrolisk

Hi again,

today this pocket watch went into my pocket. It is a fine geneva pocket watch, encased by Stauffer (watchmaker? jeweler?) - but I am sure that

is not the Stauffer who belongs to IWC. Well, this watch was obviously made for the english market (see the letters on the balance cock), but

found now its final home at me in germany. It was already given up by the former owner and was sold for parts only, thus the condition was

really bad: It was entire manky, the hair spring was twisted and because of that it did not run at least a second.

So the first thing was to clean every part and to look for further defects. One jewel in a bearing was lightly damaged, but would work although.

Well, and the hairspring. It was crooked, decentred, lightly twisted. With two pliers (and much sweat and cursing) I managed to adjust the

hairspring - and after that and a little drop of oil the watch runs again - not as accurate as in earlier days, but it makes 3 minutes a day at

maximum - but sometimes only a few seconds. Enough for me!










So, thats the face of the watch with blued steel Breguet hands, that are more purple than blue (other temperature at blueing). The dial is signed

"Stauffer / Geneve" (need a magnification glass to read that!) and of champange enamel with roman numerals. Theres a damage at 4 o'clock.










The backside shows a floral pattern. Even though the watch looks like silver, it is just metal (brass), but seems to be electrosilvered.










Inside the watch you can see the brass case. The inner dust cover is signed "Detached Lever / fully jewelled / (hands)" and "Stauffer / Geneve". There's a serial number 16716 on the back lid. The diameter is 47.5mm. The two holes are for a key to set the time and to wind it up.










The movement is a french Lepine caliber IV, common between 1835 and 1850, this watch seems to be made in 1840/50. It has 15 jewels, a

closed steel balance wheel, an early lever escapement with a side crook lever and hidden pallets. There is an incomplete maltese stop wind on

the barrel. The balance cock is signed with F/S (fast/slow). The screws are all blued, the dial is fixed with pins.

So it is now a fine watch, saved from death... and running with a strong beat again.

A happy tick,

Andreas


----------



## Paul

You have some very nice watches and I always enjoy reading your posts. Please carry on.

Paul D


----------



## Shangas

Why is it surrounded by oranges?


----------



## Mikrolisk

Oh, why? ... I just had a crate of tangerines and was looking for a good background. Only that's why! 

Andreas


----------



## Shangas

Ah-hah!

Looks like a rather plain watch to me...although the back is nice. I see two keyholes in the back of the watch-case. They're for winding and for time-setting, right? Where did you get this watch?


----------



## Mikrolisk

Yes, it is a quite simple watch, just cheap and common in that time.

I bought it at eBay for ... guess it was less than 20 Euro, sold as scrap, for spares.

And yes, the keyholes are for winding and time-setting (said that above!) ;-)

Andreas


----------



## Shangas

Ah yeah I see that now. Sorry, I missed it the first time around.


----------

